# Ivy Hall Family Plot



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Here is a teaser pic:

More photos with fog and lighting here: Haunting Ivy Hall Blog


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

that first pic right there looks so sick!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Righteous dude!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

That looks really great!!! Terrific lighting and a great shot. Looking forward to more.


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Sweet.. looks great..I've never been able to take decent pics so far.. Yours are super.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Great pics there! Love the cemetery!


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

HrdHeaded1 said:


> Sweet.. looks great..I've never been able to take decent pics so far.. Yours are super.


Thanks! There are three essentials for taking the night time pics: a tripod, no flash and a camera with a timer.

I also use a digital SLR, which really helps.

Shooting at night is difficult. It's really hard to focus the camera (a flashlight on your subject can help with this - just use it to focus and then turn it off). Trust me, I take hundreds of pics and get maybe 50 that are worth anything.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Very nice photos CerysCrow. Nice presentation on your blog too.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Those are great! Do you use solely amber lighting for your night shots. Very nice effect.
What kind of camera are you using if I can ask?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

beautiful night photo.


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

jdubbya said:


> Those are great! Do you use solely amber lighting for your night shots. Very nice effect.
> What kind of camera are you using if I can ask?


Yes, just amber light, right now. We are planning on adding in green elsewhere, but we are still testing everything out.

I use a Canon EOS Digital Rebel (5.1 megapixel). The model I have is about 4 years old. I'd LOVE to get a new 8 megapixel one, but I just don't have the funds right now.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Your photography is absolutely beautiful, as is your haunt.


----------



## ZombieLoveme (Jul 6, 2007)

You should license some of those pictures, that will get you some money for the camera.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Fabulous! I always look forward to seeing your pictures and your display. It has such a polished, professional look to it that just blows me away. Great job...keep 'em coming!


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

dave the dead said:


> Fabulous! I always look forward to seeing your pictures and your display. It has such a polished, professional look to it that just blows me away. Great job...keep 'em coming!


Wow, Dave - thanks!

My husband really deserves half of the credit - I may be the artist, but he's the Engineer (he's pretty creative, too).


----------



## ZombieLoveme (Jul 6, 2007)

Let us know when you get more pictures...


----------

